
A quarter of Iceland´s cabinet members held offshore companies - hythloday
http://panamapapers.sueddeutsche.de/en/
======
ChuckMcM
Presumably the translation screwed up and this should be "A Quarter ..." but
either way, the writing style reminds me of the show "Blacklist" in the US.
And while I have no idea how one might cross check the information, I do
recognize that there is a lot more "light" being shown on various financial
schemes and that is really interesting to watch.

